# 29.17 4x4x4 avg WR - Sebastian Weyer



## mycube (Dec 9, 2012)

Sebastian Weyer just set an amazing 4x4x4 WR Average of 29.17 at the Frankfurt Cube Days!

you can see the live results here:
http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=104&cat=3&rnd=1


----------



## Emily Wang (Dec 9, 2012)

Wat.


----------



## ottozing (Dec 9, 2012)

Holy crap. Nice job


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 9, 2012)

Dat σ on the counting solves. Very nice!


----------



## Faz (Dec 9, 2012)

wut


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 9, 2012)

omg.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Dec 9, 2012)

????????????????????????


----------



## Goosly (Dec 9, 2012)

YAY for sub-30 before the end of 2012


----------



## arvind1999 (Dec 9, 2012)

Everyone breaking all the records before the world ends.


----------



## Carrot (Dec 9, 2012)

Crazy banana cake


----------



## Ickenicke (Dec 9, 2012)

So crazy, and the final is still left.


----------



## jla (Dec 9, 2012)

That's so epic


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 9, 2012)

arvind1999 said:


> Everyone breaking all the records before the world ends.



Haha.

Is there a video?


----------



## Ollie (Dec 9, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## Thaynara (Dec 9, 2012)

Yes !
Dat 38 seconds solve .....


----------



## Iggy (Dec 9, 2012)

This is so epic! Can't wait to see a video of it.


----------



## InfiniCuber (Dec 9, 2012)

That is awesome! Crazy stuff!


----------



## StephenC (Dec 9, 2012)

Is there possibly a WR single coming up? He would not even need to be one second faster than his fastest solve in that average. I reckon that it would be cool if the average record holder and the single record holder were the same person.


----------



## arvind1999 (Dec 9, 2012)

Not yet. We will have to wait. 
Maybe in the final he breaks the WR single too!


----------



## mycube (Dec 9, 2012)

of course it's possible that there will be a single WR in the final. his inofficial single pb is 23.xy and his official just 0.06 slower than the WR single.


----------



## uvafan (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow.


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Dec 9, 2012)

That is absolutely insane.


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: 4x4x4 avg WR - Sebastian Weyer*

Aaaaaaaa,amazing!!!!!!


----------



## cubeflip (Dec 9, 2012)

Incredible!

In 2012 the 4x4 avg WR went from 35.22 to 29.17! In 2011 it had only dropped from 35.80 to 35.22...


----------



## Cm_Hu (Dec 9, 2012)

cubeflip said:


> In 2012 the 4x4 avg WR went from 35.22 to 29.17! In 2011 it had only dropped from 35.80 to 35.22...


the only reason is Sebastian....


----------



## Diniz (Dec 9, 2012)

Cm_Hu said:


> the only reason is Sebastian....



The reason is Yau.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 9, 2012)

WTF is this? He's going to beat my computer cube average soon.


----------



## kbh (Dec 9, 2012)

4 out of 5 sub 30:O incredible!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 9, 2012)

That's DISGUSTING.


----------



## FinnGamer (Dec 9, 2012)

For everyone who's wondering, there's no video for the whole average. Just the last solve and the 31.11 average in the finals


----------



## Dene (Dec 9, 2012)

whosawatsit


----------



## Mr Cubism (Dec 9, 2012)

Actually insane actually. Not many months ago we saw the first sub-30 single...........


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 9, 2012)

What the actual **** is this


----------



## BlueDevil (Dec 9, 2012)

I told my dad that the 4x4 WR was broken and is now under 30 seconds. He responded saying that single records aren't that important. I clarified that it was the average WR and he was like 'wat.'

So insane, i don't know how people can solve 4x4s that fast...


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 9, 2012)

Incredible, congrats!


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 10, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> I told my dad that the 4x4 WR was broken and is now under 30 seconds. He responded saying that single records aren't that important. I clarified that it was the average WR and he was like 'wat.'
> 
> So insane, i don't know how people can solve 4x4s that fast...



Your dad is... _aware_? Wow!


Congrats Sebastian! That's... incredible.


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: 4x4x4 avg WR - Sebastian Weyer*



Diniz said:


> The reason is Yau.



+1


----------



## Escher (Dec 10, 2012)

I think Sebastian should buy me a new keyboard since I just covered it in vomit.


----------



## blah (Dec 10, 2012)

Escher said:


> I think Sebastian should buy me a new keyboard since I just covered it in vomit.


heh... vomit, right.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 10, 2012)

Escher said:


> I think Sebastian should buy me a new keyboard since I just covered it in vomit.


Mine is covered in a different fluid entirely. yes, it's tears


----------



## bluecloe45 (Dec 10, 2012)

I was just thinking of getting into 4x4. Not anymore


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 10, 2012)

Because *now* you have no chance of breaking the world record?

...Also congrats to Sebastian. Only 3 other people have achieved a sub current avg WR single.

I wonder why no one filmed him in the first round. Maybe he asked them not to film him?


----------



## fastcubesolver (Dec 10, 2012)

damn.


----------



## Escher (Dec 10, 2012)

blah said:


> heh... vomit, right.





qqwref said:


> Mine is covered in a different fluid entirely. yes, it's tears



An Englishman has no time for these foul allusions. Any more posts of this nature and I'll have to put on my fighting trousers.

Besides I already learned my lesson with my previous keyboard, I don't think Windows truly considered the ramifications of the phrase 'Sticky Keys'.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Dec 10, 2012)

amazing!


----------



## MalusDB (Dec 10, 2012)

Odder said:


> Last edited by Odder, 19 Hours Ago at 11.13AM. Reason: Cannot spell banana


I dunno why but this made me chuckle in such a lovely way haha! 

Also wow at being sub 30. In fact wow at being so close to sub 29  props man, it's awesome to see multiple cubers capable of competing for WRs.


----------



## spitcuba (Dec 10, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> Because *now* you have no chance of breaking the world record?
> 
> ...Also congrats to Sebastian. Only 3 other people have achieved a sub current avg WR single.
> 
> I wonder why no one filmed him in the first round. Maybe he asked them not to film him?



It's because I just arrived there and the round immediatly started and I didn't know who could film me so I didn't ask someone out. I also didn't think of getting WR because my hands were still pretty cold


----------



## o2gulo (Dec 10, 2012)

wait, wat?


----------



## balloon6610 (Dec 10, 2012)

YOU HAND WAS COLD AND YOU STILL GET A WR ???? That insane man  Congrats  
(Sorry for my bad english too )


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 10, 2012)

Insanity...


----------



## Crazycubemom (Dec 10, 2012)

Congrats Sebastian 

I bet you will be on Podium 3x3x3 @ WC 2013, May Mister Luck be with you <3


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 10, 2012)

Congratulations Sebastian! This is an amazing record! Very inspirational!


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 10, 2012)

cmhardw said:


> Congratulations Sebastian! This is an amazing record! Very inspirational!


I bet you never thought it would get this far when you got the first sub-1 official single...!


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 11, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> I bet you never thought it would get this far when you got the first sub-1 official single...!



At the time I would have thought a sub-30 average would be crazy talk, yes! I have since learned many, many times over how incredibly talented cubers are nowadays!  Congratulations again Sebastian, this average is really quite remarkable!


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Dec 11, 2012)

One of the craziest records in a while.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 11, 2012)

-Cold hands
-sub 30 official 4x4 average
-Does not compute


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 11, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> -Cold hands
> -sub 30 official 4x4 average
> -Does not compute



This. I can't even sub-50 a BLD with cold hands.


----------



## NEONCUBES (Dec 11, 2012)

Absolutely amazing well I've got a lot of work get any where near that time 4x4 pb is 4:29 with qj oh well when I get my shengshou 4x4 for christmas its only going to be 4x4 for a while.


----------

